# Does Anyone Recognise This Pocket Watch Logo?



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Could anyone help me with the identity of the company behind this logo?

It's on a rather charming late 1800s silver pocket watch...


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Another thing about this watch is that the duty mark is missing despite it definately being from 1888


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

That is the logo of Rotherham & Son Ltd. in London!

Andreas


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> That is the logo of Rotherham & Son Ltd. in London!
> 
> Andreas


Very well done Andreas

I did try but I couldn't find anything that looked like that mark

Chris


----------

